# Enicar Sherpa 2 Crown models Collector's Guide



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi All,

The Enicar guide series continues with the 2-crown Pilot watches, focusing on these three amazing models: the Sherpa Guide, Sherpa Jet, and Sherpa Super Jet.

Collector's Guide on Sherpa 2 Crown Pilot models

Hope you enjoy reading this as much as you enjoyed the Single Crown article. Feedback on corrections, suggestions for improvement, or suggestions to add any significant model/s I might have missed on the article are welcome, as always. 

Cheers!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Bookmarked for a more thorough read IDC.

I've got a Sherpa Guide stashed away somewhere. From memory - It's as rough as a badgers backside  , and desperately needs a new bezel, and a crown.


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Superb Watch. I really want one of these for the collection. I will have to keep my eye out for a decent one, or maybe perhaps a "doer-up".


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

That Enicar sure look good!


----------

